# Buckeye this eve...anyone else see that sled go in?



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishing sucked for us...dinks and a giant lost at the whole.

About 430 we hear sleds screaming down the lake then pure calamity. Popped out of the shanty and saw a guy and girl on a sled had gone in about 100 yards from us right in front of that bare ice at cranberry. They survived but man it was crazy. Sled is at the bottom of buckeye.

Stay safe and if it looks like open water, use your head


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> Fishing sucked for us...dinks and a giant lost at the whole.
> 
> About 430 we hear sleds screaming down the lake then pure calamity. Popped out of the shanty and saw a guy and girl on a sled had gone in about 100 yards from us right in front of that bare ice at cranberry. They survived but man it was crazy. Sled is at the bottom of buckeye.
> 
> Stay safe and if it looks like open water, use your head


I herd,crazy! A couple ogf members wallen and stulopez was there to help. Guess stu went in trying to help....
Thanks for being there guys!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah it was nuts! We heard the sled ripping fast and I even said to my buddies "sounds like they are flyin". Then "boom" and a ton of yelling and screaming. We busted out of the shanty and saw folks close by on the scene. I could see from a distance that they stripped down and fisherman in the area ushered them into a shanty. Bravo to the guys that snapped into action and helped them out!!! Any word on their condition? Sounded like the drivers friends gave him complete hell for taking a stupid risk. Coulda turned out sooo much worse.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> Yeah it was nuts! We heard the sled ripping fast and I even said to my buddies "sounds like they are flyin". Then "boom" and a ton of yelling and screaming. We busted out of the shanty and saw folks close by on the scene. I could see from a distance that they stripped down and fisherman in the area ushered them into a shanty. Bravo to the guys that snapped into action and helped them out!!! Any word on their condition? Sounded like the drivers friends gave him complete hell for taking a stupid risk. Coulda turned out sooo much worse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


As far as I herd everyone is ok. Thankfully! And yes mega kudos to those who risked there lives to save others!!!! 

Those dinks are everywhere ain't they! I was gonna go tomarrow. But I'm gonna put the ice gear away and get ready for prespawn pigs now!!! 
Good luck out there everone,stay safe an watch that area in fron of the west side of the marsh. It was all open before the deep freeze.....


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

We were fishing 20 feet or so from em. Two girls on the sled one was only 13! They didn’t have enough speed to cover the bad ice and sunk the whole sled. Stu was fast to act but caused him to go in, we got them out with a rope and picks. Guys close were nice enough to let the ladies use their shanty to warm up while they waited for a ride back. I’m so glad we are within 30 feet to help, things could have gone so much worse. It goes from 8” to 2 in a hurry. Be safe guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

We were about 100 yards east of them. Watched the whole thing. Grabbed my safety rope and took off running. Everyone did. They had them out before I could get there. Stood about 50' away and watched.
Well I learned some things today. I'm fatter and older than I think I am, 2600 gram boots aren't made for jogging and Arctic Armor ice fishing suits also suck for jogging.
We ended up with 5 eyes a crappie and 2 channels.
Thanks to everyone who helped today. I'll remember this day the rest of my life.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

thank the lord every one was ok


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Well i didnt see it. That would have made the day a lot more interesting to watch that happen. Bite was slow for me, lots of catfish today.


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was about 200 yards away and saw it go down. Had just happened to have stepped out of the shanty to stretch my legs. Lots of short fish today.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope that late day bite sucked! JK! Wallen and I ended up having to leave a little early. Caught a bunch of dink’s today and a few keepers. I learned today that you might do everything the right way and be safe as hell and still end up swimming. Be safe out there, don’t push your luck and keep your safety gear readily available. See you all out on buckeye tomorrow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

CFIden said:


> We were about 100 yards east of them. Watched the whole thing. Grabbed my safety rope and took off running. Everyone did. They had them out before I could get there. Stood about 50' away and watched.
> Well I learned some things today. I'm fatter and older than I think I am, 2600 gram boots aren't made for jogging and Arctic Armor ice fishing suits also suck for jogging.
> We ended up with 5 eyes a crappie and 2 channels.
> Thanks to everyone who helped today. I'll remember this day the rest of my life.


Good looking out man. Thanks for being there for us! I think I’ll probably remember today for quite some time as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Apparently if you get wet you don’t want to fish anymore..? Missed the golden hour because of this guy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

^^LMAO^^ Glad everyone ended up safe. My buddy was out there as well. Said he was over there helping you guys fish them out.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

wallen34 said:


> Apparently if you get wet you don’t want to fish anymore..? Missed the golden hour because of this guy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I apologize that once the adrenaline started wearing off it started to get cold... damn weak genetics...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegill bill (Mar 18, 2017)

linebacker43 said:


> ^^LMAO^^ Glad everyone ended up safe. My buddy was out there as well. Said he was over there helping you guys fish them out.


Good job for all the west end of cranberry is almost always bad big spring in there and bubblers not good


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

If we're talking about the west end of Marsh area that's not a spring--it's from current. Slightly different each year but usually in the same area if conditions are right--west wind, bubblers around north shore, and duck hunters busting ice.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

toboso said:


> If we're talking about the west end of Marsh area that's not a spring--it's from current. Slightly different each year but usually in the same area if conditions are right--west wind, bubblers around north shore, and duck hunters busting ice.


Ya I remember years past fishing the jettie as everything on the other side froze. Last to freeze,first to thaw.
The years we get 12"+ ice,late winter right at ice out it's not uncommon for guys to be catching them in softwater along ns boat ramp are on guys on the other side getting them under the ice. 
It used to be worst before most the docks were stripped out.....
Hope everyone's killing them out there! Stay safe!


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

That spot they went in has been open all week long. People walking fell threw it yesterday


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I was fishing near the marsh this evening and people were still flying through there on the snowmobiles.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess word doesnt get around.... think people would have heard. Smh.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I was able to get out there this morning, they were running the machines along the marsh this morning as well. Caught around a dozen or so eyes and two kitties between 3 of us. So much for my 6 hour 2019 ice fishing season with the upcoming temps and work schedule.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

We were out there Saturday, all afternoon until around 6:30pm, fishing about midway down the Marsh, maybe 100-150 yards or so from the open water. We didn’t see or hear any of this go down. I’m shocked. Were the sleds coming West to East?


----------



## Katfich25 (Jun 30, 2012)

They were heading East but there car was on the West side of the lake. (Dad) i'm guessing took them for a long COLD ride. Crazy!!


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

buckeye024 said:


> We were out there Saturday, all afternoon until around 6:30pm, fishing about midway down the Marsh, maybe 100-150 yards or so from the open water. We didn’t see or hear any of this go down. I’m shocked. Were the sleds coming West to East?


I’m very surprised you didn’t hear me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> I’m very surprised you didn’t hear me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha we sure as hell did  how could you not! I dont blame you at all!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> I’m very surprised you didn’t hear me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kudos man for helping out!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow - I am glad there was someone around to pull the sledders out quickly. That is crazy!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I wasnt there but kudo's to those great brave people that fished them out. it could have ended a lot worse if not for the great people on the ice that got them to safety.
sherman


----------

